# ALSA neewbie FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 not found.

## lukper

Witam. Zainstalowalem ALSA zgodnie z opisem w ALSA-guide. 

```
 /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 not found.                                      [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ... 

```

Wie ktos w czym moze byc problem?

pozdr,

lukasz

----------

## pancurski

alsa w kernelu czy alsa-driver? jak alsa-driver może nie dodałeś modułu karty dzwiękowej do

```
/etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6
```

----------

## lukper

Dodalem. Jednak w trakcie bootowania tez wywala ze nie znalazl. ALSA w kernelu.

----------

## pancurski

o ile dobrze pamiętam w przypadku alsy w kernelu nie trzeba dodawać modułu do ładowania w trakcie uruchamiania systemu, podaj zawartość:

```
/etc/modules.conf

/etc/modprobe.conf
```

wykonywałeś modules-update?

----------

## lukper

wykonalem modules-update

/etc/modules.conf

```
### This file is automatically generated by modules-update

#

# Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add

# anything please take a look at the files in /etc/modules.d and read

# the manpage for modules-update(8).

#

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/aliases

# Aliases to tell insmod/modprobe which modules to use 

# Uncomment the network protocols you don't want loaded:

# alias net-pf-1 off      # Unix

# alias net-pf-2 off      # IPv4

# alias net-pf-3 off      # Amateur Radio AX.25

# alias net-pf-4 off      # IPX

# alias net-pf-5 off      # DDP / appletalk

# alias net-pf-6 off      # Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# alias net-pf-9 off      # X.25

# alias net-pf-10 off      # IPv6

# alias net-pf-11 off      # ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# alias net-pf-19 off      # Acorn Econet

alias char-major-10-175   agpgart

alias char-major-10-200   tun

alias char-major-81   bttv

alias char-major-108   ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp      ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3   ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-14   ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21   bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24   ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26   ppp_deflate

# Crypto modules (see http://www.kerneli.org/)

alias loop-xfer-gen-0   loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3   loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10   loop_gen

alias cipher-2      des

alias cipher-3      fish2

alias cipher-4      blowfish

alias cipher-6      idea

alias cipher-7      serp6f

alias cipher-8      mars6

alias cipher-11      rc62

alias cipher-15      dfc2

alias cipher-16      rijndael

alias cipher-17      rc5

# Support for i2c and lm_sensors

alias char-major-89    i2c-dev

# Old nvidia support ...

alias char-major-195 NVdriver 

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195 

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/aliases

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `modules-update' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.13 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias sound-slot-0 snd-emu10k1

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/alsa

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/i386

alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc

alias char-major-10-144 nvram

alias binfmt-0064 binfmt_aout

alias char-major-10-135 rtc

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/i386

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/nvidia

# Nvidia drivers support

alias char-major-195 nvidia

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

# To tweak the driver the following options can be used, note that

# you should be careful, as it could cause instability!! For more 

# option see /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/README.gz 

#

#   To enable Side Band Adressing:  NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1

#

#   To enable Fast Writes: NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

#

# To enable both for instance, uncomment following line:

#

#options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

# If you have a mobile chip, you may need to enable this option

# if you have hard lockups when starting X.

#

# See: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=343186

#option nvidia NVreg_Mobile=1

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/nvidia

```

/etc/modprobe.conf

```
### This file is automatically generated by modules-update

#

# Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add

# anything please take a look at the files in /etc/modprobe.d and read

# the manpage for modules-update(8).

#

alias binfmt-204 binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-263 binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-264 binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-267 binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-387 binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-332 iBCS

alias binfmt--310 binfmt_java

alias block-major-1-* rd

alias block-major-2-* floppy

alias block-major-3-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-7-* loop

alias block-major-8-* sd_mod

alias block-major-9-* md

alias block-major-11-* sr_mod

alias block-major-13-* xd

alias block-major-15-* cdu31a

alias block-major-16-* gscd

alias block-major-17-* optcd

alias block-major-18-* sjcd

alias block-major-20-* mcdx

alias block-major-22-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-23-* mcd

alias block-major-24-* sonycd535

alias block-major-25-* sbpcd

alias block-major-26-* sbpcd

alias block-major-27-* sbpcd

alias block-major-29-* aztcd

alias block-major-32-* cm206

alias block-major-33-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-34-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-37-* ide-tape

alias block-major-44-* ftl

alias block-major-46-* pcd

alias block-major-47-* pf

alias block-major-56-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-57-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-58-* lvm-mod

alias block-major-88-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-89-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-90-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-91-* ide-probe-mod

alias block-major-93-* nftl

alias block-major-113-* viocd

alias char-major-4-* serial

alias char-major-5-* serial

alias char-major-6-* lp

alias char-major-9-* st

alias char-major-10-0 busmouse

alias char-major-10-2 msbusmouse

alias char-major-10-3 atixlmouse

alias char-major-10-116 snd

alias char-major-10-130 wdt

alias char-major-10-131 wdt

alias char-major-10-135 rtc

alias char-major-10-139 openprom

alias char-major-10-144 nvram

alias char-major-10-157 applicom

alias char-major-10-175 agpgart

alias char-major-10-181 toshiba

alias char-major-10-183 hw_random

alias char-major-10-184 microcode

alias char-major-10-187 irnet

alias char-major-10-189 ussp

alias char-major-10-200 tun

alias char-major-10-250 hci_vhci

alias char-major-13-* input

alias char-major-13-0 joydev

alias char-major-13-32 mousedev

alias char-major-14-* soundcore

alias char-major-19-* cyclades

alias char-major-20-* cyclades

alias char-major-21-* sg

alias char-major-22-* pcxx

alias char-major-23-* pcxx

alias char-major-27-* zftape

alias char-major-34-* scc

alias char-major-35-* tclmidi

alias char-major-36-* netlink

alias char-major-37-* ide-tape

alias char-major-48-* riscom8

alias char-major-49-* riscom8

alias char-major-57-* esp

alias char-major-58-* esp

alias char-major-63-* kdebug

alias char-major-90-* mtdchar

alias char-major-96-* pt

alias char-major-97-* pg

alias char-major-99-* ppdev

alias char-major-107-* 3dfx

alias char-major-108-* ppp_generic

alias char-major-109-* lvm-mod

alias char-major-161-* ircomm-tty

alias char-major-171-* raw1394

alias char-major-195-* nvidia

alias char-major-200-* vxspec

alias char-major-206-* osst

alias char-major-216-* rfcomm

alias dos msdos

alias dummy0 dummy

alias dummy1 dummy

alias iso9660 isofs

alias md-personality-1 linear

alias md-personality-2 raid0

alias md-personality-3 raid1

alias md-personality-4 raid5

alias md-personality-7 multipath

alias net-pf-1 unix

alias net-pf-2 ipv4

alias net-pf-4 ipx

alias net-pf-5 appletalk

alias net-pf-15 af_key

alias net-pf-17 af_packet

alias net-pf-20 atm

alias net-pf-23 irda

alias net-pf-24 pppoe

alias net-pf-25 wanrouter

alias net-pf-26 llc

alias net-pf-31 bluez

alias netalias-2 ip_alias

alias irlan0 irlan

alias irda-dongle-0 tekram

alias irda-dongle-1 esi

alias irda-dongle-2 actisys

alias irda-dongle-3 actisys

alias irda-dongle-4 girbil

alias irda-dongle-5 litelink

alias irda-dongle-6 airport

alias irda-dongle-7 old_belkin

alias bt-proto-0 l2cap

alias bt-proto-2 sco

alias bt-proto-3 rfcomm

alias bt-proto-4 bnep

alias bt-proto-5 cmtp

alias bt-proto-6 hidp

alias bt-proto-7 avdtp

alias plip0 plip

alias plip1 plip

alias tunl0 ipip

alias cipcb0 cipcb

alias cipcb1 cipcb

alias cipcb2 cipcb

alias cipcb3 cipcb

alias ppp0 ppp_async

alias ppp1 ppp_async

alias slip0 slip

alias slip1 slip

alias tty-ldisc-1 slip

alias tty-ldisc-3 ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-11 irtty

alias tty-ldisc-14 ppp_synctty

alias tty-ldisc-15 hci_uart

alias ppp-compress-18 ppp_mppe

alias ppp-compress-21 bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24 ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26 ppp_deflate

alias ppp ppp_async

alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc

alias usbdevfs usbcore

alias xfrm-type-2-50 esp4

alias xfrm-type-2-51 ah4

alias xfrm-type-2-108 ipcomp

alias xfrm-type-10-50 esp6

alias xfrm-type-10-51 ah6

alias xfrm-type-10-108 ipcomp6

alias cipher_null crypto_null

alias digest_null crypto_null

alias compress_null crypto_null

alias sha384 sha512

alias char-major-81-* bttv

alias /dev/ppp ppp_generic

alias loop-xfer-gen-0 loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3 loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10 loop_gen

alias cipher-2 des

alias cipher-3 fish2

alias cipher-4 blowfish

alias cipher-6 idea

alias cipher-7 serp6f

alias cipher-8 mars6

alias cipher-11 rc62

alias cipher-15 dfc2

alias cipher-16 rijndael

alias cipher-17 rc5

alias char-major-89-* i2c-dev

alias /dev/nvidiactl nvidia

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias sound-slot-0 snd-emu10k1

alias binfmt-0064 binfmt_aout

options sb io=0x220 irq=7 dma=1 dma16=5 mpu_io=0x330

install binfmt-0000 /bin/true

install char-major-10 /bin/true

install char-major-10-1 /bin/true

install dummy0 /sbin/modprobe -o dummy0 --ignore-install dummy

install dummy1 /sbin/modprobe -o dummy1 --ignore-install dummy

install eth0 /bin/true

install net-pf-10 /bin/true

install net-pf-19 /bin/true

install net-pf-3 /bin/true

install net-pf-6 /bin/true

install scsi_hostadapter /bin/true

```

----------

## pancurski

osobiście jak kofiguruje karte dzwiekowa, robie wpisy recznie, w twoim przypadku zrobilbym tak:

wpisałbym taka kwestie:

```
alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias sound-slot-0 snd-emu10k1

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

options snd cards_limit=1
```

do:

```
/etc/modules.d/alsa

/etc/modules.conf

/etc/moprobe.conf
```

nastepnie usuniecie starych wpisów dotyczacych kart dzwiekowych i restart, ale przyznam ze komunikat który dostajesz wyglada jak bys wogole nie mial takiego modułu w systemie

----------

## lukper

zrobilem jak napisales, ale niestety dalej jest to samo

ale wlasnie zauwazylem ze po

```
  find /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r3reinhard/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'
```

nie ma na liscie snd-emu10k

sprobuje jeszcze raz przekompilowac jadro

----------

## pancurski

 *lukper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nie ma na liscie snd-emu10k
> 
> 

 

nie snd-emu10k tylko

```
snd-emu10k1
```

----------

## lukper

pomoglo

juz nie zglasza bledu, ale dzwieku jak nie bylo tak nie ma

----------

## pancurski

hmmm, jestes pewien ze robisz wszystko dobrze? glosniki podłączyles w odpowiednie miejsce karty? ustawiles alsamixer?

----------

## lukper

glosniki sa podlaczone tam gdzie maja byc, karta sprawna i w alsamixer wszystko wlaczone i na 100%

----------

## pancurski

jakim programem sluchasz muzyki? moze to kwestia ustalenia wtyczki wyjsciowej? 

sprobuj wykonac:

```
mpg123 /sciezka/do/dowolnej/mp3/05.dowolny_kawalek.mp3
```

----------

## lukper

```
mpg123 /root/test.mp3

High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layer 1, 2 and 3.

Version 0.59s-r11 (2000/Oct/27). Written and copyrights by Michael Hipp.

Uses code from various people. See 'README' for more!

THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Directory: /root/

Playing MPEG stream from test.mp3 ...

Found new ID3 Header

MPEG 1.0 layer III, 192 kbit/s, 44100 Hz joint-stereo

                                                        
```

i nic nie slychac mimo ze w alsamixer wszystko na max

probowalem tez podlaczyc glosniki w inne wyjscia karty, ale tez nie pomaga

----------

## pancurski

ostatnie co mi teraz przychodzi do głowy to stworzyć plik .asoundrc (o ile jeszcze go nie masz) w katalogu domowym użytkownika:

```
touch .asoundrc
```

i wpisać do niego:

```
pcm.emu10k1 { type hw card 0 }

ctl.emu10k1 { type hw card 0 }
```

----------

## lukper

kurcze okazalo sie ze jestem glupi i nie zauwazylem ze w alsamixer wlaczona jest opcja digital out only

pod konsola juz dziala jak nalezy

natomiast pod KDE dalej cisza

----------

## pancurski

:] jesli chodzi o KDE to nie pomoge bo nie uzywam (ale chyba mozna wyłączyc arts skoro masz alse), ale teraz juz powinno pojsc z górki

----------

